# 10000 things all ICS students should do before graduating



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2011)

> It’s Commencement time! So I thought I’d compile a list of 1010 10000 things I believe all ICS students should have done (by  themselves) by the time they get their diplomas. With luck, students have come across some of these in courses. Most likely, that won’t happen, so students need to make time for extra-curricular activities.
> 
> This list is inspired by others out there, but, as the title says, it’s about doing, as opposed to knowing or learning. First-hand experience is the absolute best route for exploring the fun things that can be done with computers. Once we make it work and/or surpass the hurdles, we feel empowered (startup companies, anyone?). It also builds up the critical skill of finding things out by oneself.
> 
> ...




Source - 10000 things all ICS students should do before graduating | Tagide


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice list!
I am not an ICS student, just a wannabe Software Engineer, but even I want to do majority of items on the list.

My favorites:
0000 – Buy your own domain name.
0010 – Install WordPress and have your own blog. Write blog posts regularly. Write well. Good writing is a critical skill to master in this profession.
0011 – Run your own web site at home or in a hosting company.
0110 – Install VMWare or equivalent in order to boot up your laptop with more than one OS.
1001 – Make contributions to an open source project.
1011 – Use Google AdSense on your web site, and make money just by virtue of attracting traffic.
1101 – Read works of literature and, besides enjoying the ride, pay close attention to how the author tells the story and makes use of words. Your programs should be as carefully written as those works of art! (Thanks, Beki!)

and maybe 1110 !


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 26, 2011)

Super nice article! 
TFS.


----------

